# When do the 2010 treks come out?



## davey81 (May 23, 2009)

Im looking at buying my first brand new road bike(i have a 1990 raleigh now). Ive test ridin the trek 1.5 and i like it alot. 1300$ canadian seems like alot still to me, so im looking to get a deal. When the 2010 come out how much cheaper will the 09's get? And when are they coming out?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

If you live in Canada, the potential discount on 09s won't be nearly enough to justify giving up weeks of beautiful summer weather while waiting for them to be discounted. In my opinion, anyway.


----------



## davey81 (May 23, 2009)

I hear you. Its a decision im in the prcess of making. But i think i read somewhere that the 2010;s hit stores mid july. And ill be on a trip last week of june first od july. If what ive heard is true im just going to wait.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Look for a 2008? They are probably very similar minus the paint job and you could get a helluva deal.

Last year the 2009s came out around Sept-Oct? It will probably be around the same time.


----------



## trekbiking (May 18, 2009)

I just bought a trek 2.3. i've look for weeks, 50cm was kinda hard to fing in stock, i finally found one and bought it right away. I was told by all the dealers i talked to that the factory/warehouse inventory was showing that 1 and 2 series was suppose to come-out in june but they don't expect it to be at the store until july/august. I didn't want to waste the good weather we've been having, and i could always sell/trade my new bike if i like any of the 2010 so i just bought it. the bike is great!


----------

